
Show HN: My weekend project using the Soundcloud API - ryanio
http://www.getworkdonemusic.com
======
ryanio
I'm a college student with a bit too much time this summer. Thought of this
site on a plane ride a few months ago and finally decided to put it together,
let me know what you think! Should be great coding music.

~~~
chrischen
Do you know any other sources of coding music?

~~~
ryanio
My favorite is definitely Trance Around the World
<http://trancearoundtheworld.com> \-- I actually themed the music on this site
to kind of fit in a similar flow, I always feel like a productivity robot when
listening to TATW

~~~
brianlovin
TATW is the only thing I can listen to when doing work...it just pulls you in.

------
jessedhillon
Can you explain what it is?

From what I can tell, there is a "Fast" playlist and a "Faster" playlist of
music (which you've selected) to listen to when working, because the songs are
upbeat I presume. So the play button plays the music, and do the Fast/Faster
buttons switch between the two lists?

Or is that not it at all?

~~~
thegyppo
I'm assuming this is BPM, if you want something a bit harder. IMO needs an
option for ambient/downtempo stuff I personally find it hard to get stuff done
to dance music.

~~~
j45
You might like somafm.com, they have some great channels including beat
blender, among others. Ad free too.

~~~
crafter
Di.fm is also good for the same reason. I find I listen to Soma more though
because of Groove Salad.

~~~
j45
I totally forgot about groove salad. I'll check out di.fm .. for now I'm
liking getworkdonemusic.com a lot.

------
mikeleeorg
I'm more a fan of rock and metal, but I dig the Fast & Faster functionality.
It would be awesome to have that for a rock & metal playlist:

hard rock -> heavy metal -> thrash metal -> speed metal

And for this genre, even Hard & Harder functionality. Hells yea.

~~~
bstar77
I'm surprised at how little Rock/Metal music is represented on Soundcloud. I
have several songs I recorded years ago that get virtually no views on
Soundcloud, most likely because they are tagged as rock/metal tracks. Seems
like these bands are more content with MySpace than experimenting on
Soundcloud.

------
mmcdan
Great Job. I viewed this just because I like seeing what people on HN are
working on. Then 1 hour later, I realized that the music was still playing and
I was in a state of flow with the work I was doing. This surprised me because
I don't normally enjoy this type of music.

Definitely put "slow", "medium" categories on there. Also, maybe filter out
the songs that do those jarring breakbeats since those break the state of
flow.

------
cellis
Good stuff man, I like what I hear so far! What type of algorithms are you
using to choose what to play?

------
ajtaylor
Nice work! I'd love to see the addition of a volume control. With my
headphones, even at the lowest volume level above mute, the music is still
louder than I'd like.

This seems to be a common issue for me with a lot of the embedded music
players.

~~~
webjunkie
Same issue for me! Unusable without volume control.

------
johnnyg
I'm not sure if you just happened to hit some good songs or what, but I like
this a good deal, am using it this evening and plan on doing so in future. My
tired old play lists thank you. :-)

------
baruch
I've used soundcloud for the past few weeks for background programming music
and the main issue I had was the need to find the next artist with enough
songs for the next session.

Thanks for saving me time!

------
samstave
Dear god; PLEASE MAKE AN ELECTROSWING version/channel.

Like one that plays through Parov Stelar, Caravan Palace etc...

This is awesome!

This is the next Pandora

Just noticed: REQUIRES a volume slider. Also a Download link.

~~~
medell
+1 for Parov Stelar & Belleruche. Check out 8tracks for some ElectroSwing
playlists.

~~~
samstave
Have a link to a good playlist?

~~~
simba-hiiipower
shameless act of self promotion, but i threw this together a while back:
<http://8tracks.com/simba-hiiipower/swing-swing>

a mix of mostly ‘mainstream’ (if there is such a thing) electro-swing tracks i
like to groove to.

~~~
samstave
SICK Channel!

Where are you? Do you play out? I am in SFBay and really need to get out and
see some live electroswing.

We used to dance at top of the mark in SF - I'd really like to help organize
an electroswing party at that venue!

EDIT: I see you're in DC...

Email me your contact info: sstave at gmail dot com -- If I succeed in
organizing an electroswing party in SF - your presence will be required.

~~~
simba-hiiipower
haha, that sounds totally awesome!

and yeah I’m hoping to make it out to the SF area in the near future; would
definitely be down if it works out.

------
sekm
The interface is nice and I like the responsiveness of it all. Could you
briefly describe the technology/infrastructure stack you used?

------
j45
This is great, I've wanted something like this for a long time, wish I could
upvote it a hundred times ;)

If you don't mind doing a blog post on how you found and picked all the music
it would be interesting to see how this came together!

------
why-el
A feature to save the songs will be great. I know that I can go back to
SoundCloud when clicking on a song but its a hassle so far. So how about
adding a small profile? Otherwise excellent idea.

------
fernholz
I want the ability to choose genre - Trance is ok sometimes, but I like to be
able to switch it up. Should be an easy adjustment. Check the input, sanitize,
pass to your javascript api call.

------
treelovinhippie
Might want to fix your like button. I had to click again to confirm posting to
my wall (not sure if new Facebook feature or because you don't have any
Facebook meta tags on the site)

------
seven800
What would be cool is if this hooked into your github account or similar and
was able to measure what effect music actually has on productivity (assuming a
causal relationship).

------
huge_asshole
this music is terrible. good job in getting it done though

~~~
bahularora
really ? I am liking what I am hearing.

------
stevencorona
Love it. Would love a way to play it outside of the browser. I guess I could
pop it open in a Fluid window, though.

------
DeepDuh
I like the idea, not so much the music though. My recommendation for getting
work done music: soma.fm.

------
AnthonyJoseph
Do one for mashups similar to Kap Slap's spring break mix, and you can have my
first born.

------
chrislloyd
This is awesome! If you're in San Francisco (or next time you're here) I owe
you a beer.

------
blackhole
This sadly doesn't make me want to code, it makes me want to compose music.
Curses!

------
dracoli
been looking for something like this! Needs more collections and more options!

~~~
virgil_disgr4ce
I would kill for a "no vocals" option. Trance vocals make me want to jump out
of a window.

~~~
seagreen
"No vocals" would be especially nice for coding.

EDIT: P.S. I've been using it all evening and I love the site. Thanks Ryan!

------
Trufa
I like the minimalist design but I think a volume slider would be nice!

------
adrianwaj
If it chose well based on existing SC favorites it could be great.

------
armenarmen
I had this same idea! Great job! I look forward to using it!

------
perlpimp
Great pickmeup for this morning, in Moscow, Russia. Thanks!

------
jmcejuela
Love it. I was looking recently for music for work.

------
srehnborg
Awesome! Have my background music for the day!

------
atomaka
Any chance of a favicon that isn't pure black?

------
yummies
it would be great (and probably trivially easy) if it included a button to add
the song to your soundcloud faves.

------
nrmehta
Nice work. Definitely going to use this.

------
jmcejuela
Btw, why does not the ex.fm plugin show?

------
BaconJuice
this is great! Thank you. Have a lot of work to get done today, this is going
to help :)

------
sown
Where do you get the music from?

------
dpe82
console.fm (500 Startups) is based on the same idea. Good stuff.

------
bert2002
very nice, but need a version without Flash.

------
bahularora
nice work!! cool weekend project to do.

------
tmandarano
Love it.

------
PaulHoule
It doesn't support IE 9. Fail.

I remember when it was fashionable for "enterprises" to make IE-only sites
circa 2000.

Now it's fashionable for "startups" to make sites that don't work with IE.
It's every bit as short-sighted.

If you use the right DOCTYPE, IE 9 complies with standards well. It's a decent
web browser, and very fast for day-to-day browsing. The only thing wrong with
it is I occasionally run into sites like this run by people who discriminate
against IE users.

I don't like Firefox for most browsing because it's got numerous problems that
never get confronted. I don't like the browser from another web conglomerate
because I don't want to share my usage data with a company that will
ultimately use it to put me (and you!) out of business.

